# Petruzzo Photography website



## William Petruzzo (Aug 25, 2008)

I launched a new website a few weeks ago. I themed and modded Wordpress and Zenphoto to pull it off. It took forever.

http://www.petruzzo.com

I'd love to see what you think.


----------



## DanF89 (Jan 3, 2009)

Very nice. In my opinion it's one of the better sites, and I've seen hundreds lately because I'm looking for ideas for my own.

Two questions for you if you don't mind. Did you build the theme from scratch or mod one? And how on earth did you integrate Zenphoto?

Thanks,
-Daniel


----------



## William Petruzzo (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment Daniel.

I built this wordpress theme from scratch after trying to mod a few existing themes without much success. It took several weeks to get it the way I wanted it, but it turned out nice, I think.

The Zenphoto on my site is actually not a true integration. I added code to Zenphoto to allow me to include the WordPress header and footer into my Zenphoto theme. So, the gallery is actually an independant installation and excecution of Zenphoto.

Here's the basic discussion of how it was done:
Integrating ZenPhoto in Wordpress « zenphoto forums

The only real drawback to this method has been that the Zenphoto isn't exactly search engine friendly. But, in my installation I have virtually nothing for search engines to index, so it doesn't matter much.


----------

